# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Помогите выбрать между похожими коммуникаторами-навигаторами

## Бабочка-Ночь

Всем здравствуйте!
Выбираю своему благоверному на новый год подарок. Знаю, что он давно
заглядывается на новые коммуникаторы с большим
экраном, чтобы поставить на него навигационную программу и брать с собой в командировки.
Спросить "в лоб" не могу, т.к. готовлю сюрприз. 
Порылась на маркете - тот выдает кучу моделей по цене до 15000.
Навскидку понравились внешне HTC HD mini, Samsung GT-I8000, Garmin-Asus M10 и
Nokia 5800 Navigation Edition.
Вот, прошу помощи в выборе. Почитала про них - на некоторых уже установлены карты,
а на некоторых - нет Хочется чтоб подарок уже был готов - включил и поехал и без 
лишних вопросов. Хотя, если быть точнее, то я боюсь, что просто не справлюсь с установкой карт самостоятельно 

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что именно купить. Заранее большое спасибо

_Добавлено через 30 часов 49 минут 57 секунд_
Сегодня скаталась в салон и купила в итоге Garmin-Asus M10. Сравнительно большой экран и гармин действиетльно предустановлен.  К тому же он оказался дешевле своего андроидного братика )

_Добавлено через 40 часов 57 минут 33 секунды_
Скаталась на выходных в салон - там оказался этот Garmin-Asus M10. Внешне мне понравился. Да и не дорого.

Не удержалась и подарила ненаглядному своему новую игрушку сразу - не дожидаясь нового года. Он с ним весь день вчера возился ))
Сказал, что экран четкий и яркий и батарейка хорошая, винмобил это классно (он его оказывается знает) и то что гармин там уже есть вообще замечательно. Очень приятно, что я угадала с подарком и ему понравилось!!

----------

